# Kudzu - non-toxic plant to cats?



## larsson (Aug 6, 2005)

Is kudzu a non-toxic plant to cats? I have searched online and been unable to find an answer.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I don't know, but apparently WE can eat it... according to Alton Brown and Food Network


----------



## larsson (Aug 6, 2005)

I read about that when I was looking for info on if it was safe for cats. I stink at growing plants, so I was going to try some kudzu indoors and see if it would grow, but only if it's safe for the cat.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I checked several toxic plant lists and none of them mentioned kudzu; however I'm not sure whether they were listing only houseplants or included all plants.

Can you grow kudzu indoors?


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I can't vouch for the credentials of this site, but for what it's worth, they recommend giving pets powdered kudzu as a home remedy for diarrhea: http://www.the-cat-zone.com/House-Pet-F ... r-Cats.htm



> Silver's protocol for home care of diarrhea starts with a 24 to 48 hour fast...During the fast, Silver recommends giving your animal powdered kudzu root mixed with equal parts ground psyllium seed.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That says kudzu root. There can be a huge difference from the root to the leaf in toxicity (or any other attribute) and anyway, I suspect it's the psyllium that's actually the beneficial ingredient in that brew. :wink:


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

coaster said:


> That says kudzu root. There can be a huge difference from the root to the leaf in toxicity (or any other attribute) and anyway, I suspect it's the psyllium that's actually the beneficial ingredient in that brew. :wink:


Good point! I don't think I'd give my cat random plants as medication anyway. 

But wait, wouldn't psyllium be more likely to cause diarrhea, rather than stop it? Isn't that the main ingredient of stuff like Metamucil?


----------



## larsson (Aug 6, 2005)

coaster said:


> I checked several toxic plant lists and none of them mentioned kudzu; however I'm not sure whether they were listing only houseplants or included all plants.
> 
> Can you grow kudzu indoors?


I have no idea


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Jet Green said:


> But wait, wouldn't psyllium be more likely to cause diarrhea, rather than stop it? Isn't that the main ingredient of stuff like Metamucil?


No and yes.  Basically it just absorbs water, so it helps to moderate both constipation AND diarrhea. A miracle!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

coaster said:


> No and yes.  Basically it just absorbs water, so it helps to moderate both constipation AND diarrhea. A miracle!! :roll: :lol:


 :lol: Well, I learned something! Maybe I should be giving some to Taro, since he's had both problems.


----------

